# Rollers...1st time.



## jdtate101 (27 Dec 2012)

My 1st ever roller session tonight. Fell off once in the first 5mins because I was going too slow, but after that had a few wobbles, generally it was all pretty stable. Sticking to about 28mph/90rpm seems pretty much the best combo, and results in a good workout, the only problem being I can't wipe the sweat away without a major wobble, so I stopped every 15mins to wipe down. I think I need to invest in a mat (to save the carpet) and a fan!! Boy it really does take all your concentration doesn't it?

Still I'm pretty pleased with the 1st effort (4x15mins) with only one off. Will keep going through the winter and I'm sure by the end I'll be doing tricks on it................. (NOT).


----------



## derrick (27 Dec 2012)

Yes a mat is a must, i find a towel over one shoulder to wipe your brow, the wobbles get less with practise, good fun though.


----------



## HLaB (27 Dec 2012)

I've not used mine for a few weeks now so hopefully that novelty balancing factor will return when I get back on them as I found them pretty boring but not as boring as a turbo!


----------



## mark st1 (27 Dec 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> My 1st ever roller session tonight. Fell off once in the first 5mins because I was going too slow, but after that had a few wobbles, generally it was all pretty stable. Sticking to about 28mph/90rpm seems pretty much the best combo, and results in a good workout, the only problem being I can't wipe the sweat away without a major wobble, so I stopped every 15mins to wipe down. I think I need to invest in a mat (to save the carpet) and a fan!! Boy it really does take all your concentration doesn't it?
> 
> Still I'm pretty pleased with the 1st effort (4x15mins) with only one off. Will keep going through the winter and I'm sure by the end I'll be doing tricks on it................. (NOT).


 
No exactly what you mean buddy Mr V for Vengedetta was kind enough to lend me his set and without his tips i would have been toast  i can now sit in front of the tv but not able to watch it yet just listen lol. I think they are a very good piece of kit the longest i have been able to do is a 42 minute session with about 90 seconds of that in a straight line. I'm still wobbly but yet to have a major You Tube style off. Ive got used to just ignoring the sweat and blowing it off the end of my nose lol.

Well recommend them though i know its no substitute for the real thing but alot better than being a coach potato. I will be getting a set soon as funds are available so i will return the loan pair i may even wipe the sweat from them before i give them back  lol


----------



## defy-one (27 Dec 2012)

I might ask him nicely to loan them to me ..... This weather is making me think i need some rollers. My neighbour bought a turbo,but got bored and sold it.


----------



## mark st1 (27 Dec 2012)

I havent tried a turbo so cant confirm or deny on that. Ive found the rollers to give me a major sweat on which must be better than changing the channel on the tele. And its surprising how quick the time goes when your crapping your pants about falling off


----------



## defy-one (27 Dec 2012)

I told him a mat,towel and fan were advisable after reading peoples accounts on CC, he quickly came to the same conclusion


----------



## jdtate101 (27 Dec 2012)

I own both rollers and a turbo, but they are different tools. I wouldn't dream of doing HIT intervals on rollers, not unless I wanted to end up in hospital .
I quite like doing hard structured sessions on the turbo, but doing low-medium intensity base miles is just soul destroying (not to mention numb bum inducing), which is what I got the roller for. They seem ideal for that type of work.
As the english weather is so unpredictable I now have the capability of doing a complete training plan indoors (I will of course go out whenever feasible).


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (28 Dec 2012)

I have a set of rollers and a Tracx VR Turbo for when the playstation just won't do


----------



## mark st1 (28 Dec 2012)

Playstation ??? How does that work then ?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (28 Dec 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Playstation ??? How does that work then ?


 
It was humour dude, the VR allows you to ride against other owners in a multi player format like game consoles


----------



## black'n'yellow (28 Dec 2012)

turbo for training - rollers for warming up before races.


----------



## buggi (28 Dec 2012)

i have a theory that a turbo puts pressure on the bike where it shouldn't be. do you think i'm correct? i mean, when they design carbon frames, they design them to take pressure in certain places. by locking the back of the frame to a static object, do you then change the stress points on the frame? is a roller better for the bike?


----------



## black'n'yellow (28 Dec 2012)

buggi said:


> i have a theory that a turbo puts pressure on the bike where it shouldn't be. do you think i'm correct?


 
how many turbo-related frame failures have you ever heard of..??


----------



## buggi (28 Dec 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> how many turbo-related frame failures have you ever heard of..??


i haven't... yet  but you never know  they used to think sun bathing was safe and soon everyone will get face cancer from botox.


----------



## black'n'yellow (28 Dec 2012)

buggi said:


> i haven't... yet  but you never know


 
frames have been clamped in turbos for decades - you'd think one might have failed by now.....?


----------



## buggi (29 Dec 2012)

carbon hasn't been around for decades tho


----------



## black'n'yellow (29 Dec 2012)

buggi said:


> carbon hasn't been around for decades tho


 
They've been around since the early 90s, which makes it two decades. But in any case, there is no particular reason why a carbon frame should be any more prone to such a failure than any other material...


----------



## montage (29 Dec 2012)

buggi said:


> i have a theory that a turbo puts pressure on the bike where it shouldn't be. do you think i'm correct? i mean, when they design carbon frames, they design them to take pressure in certain places. by locking the back of the frame to a static object, do you then change the stress points on the frame? is a roller better for the bike?


 
More stress is placed on the frame, but I think the bottom line is that the bike can handle it....I'd just avoid out of the saddle sprints


----------



## jdtate101 (29 Dec 2012)

2nd time on the rollers was even better. No off's this time. Plus I pushed it along a bit this time, and my aim for the session was to keep the power between 210-220W for the hr. I had to stop after 30mins to wipe down then restart, avg power for the hr was 225W, in the last 15mins I pushed it up to 450W max and got the speed up to 43mph (no more gears left). It was pretty twitchy at that power output and speed, but my soupleese isn't that good yet.

Details here: (cadence data is f**ked up as the battery is going in the sensor)

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/255505378


----------



## black'n'yellow (30 Dec 2012)

how are you measuring power..?


----------



## jdtate101 (30 Dec 2012)

Powertap wheel at the moment but its up for sale in the new yr in favour of a power2max crank based solution.


----------



## bicyclos (30 Dec 2012)

I bought a set of rollors 12yrs ago (OZZO) and only a cheap set and enjoy having a session now and again. Great for balance but I always set it up next to a wall so I can use my elbow for support if I have a wobble!! I have a rowing/cycle machine which I use as well just to keep my legs turning. Rollors are fun, but each to their own.


----------



## buggi (30 Dec 2012)

easier to just pop your bike on rollers i suppose?? it's a pain setting up the turbo.


----------



## defy-one (30 Dec 2012)

What are the best 'type' of rollers to go for ???
Are they all the same .... I know turbo's are not


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> What are the best 'type' of rollers to go for ???
> *Are they all the same ....* I know turbo's are not


 
No, some have uniform drum's, some have curved drums, drum's vary in diameter, drum's vary in material, some units have a resistance unit built in, some don't, some fold smaller than others, some move around on the frame etc etc.


----------



## defy-one (30 Dec 2012)

So the next question would be .... Which would you recommend to someone like me,a relative newbie that will be using it to get some riding in ONLY when the weather is bad?


----------



## jdtate101 (30 Dec 2012)

I just went for the ELITE Arion parabolic basic model. It's fairly no frills, but folds up nicely, is solid and stable, reasonably quiet and cheaper than most:\

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-arion-parabolic-rollers/


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (30 Dec 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> I just went for the ELITE Arion parabolic basic model. It's fairly no frills, but folds up nicely, is solid and stable, reasonably quiet and cheaper than most:\
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-arion-parabolic-rollers/


 
That's what I have, great rollers imho


----------



## andrewsk (31 Dec 2012)

Father Christmas just bought me these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-v-arion-parabolic-inertial-rollers/

First time on rollers, but was getting fed up with getting a soaking on the road. Nothing will replace the real thing, but these give a good workout. Took about 15 minutes to get the hang of them. Still gaining confidence on them, but am pleased with how knackered I get on them!

Seem well built and run well.

By the way, what would be a good power meter to use with them?


----------



## jdtate101 (31 Dec 2012)

andrewsk said:


> Father Christmas just bought me these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-v-arion-parabolic-inertial-rollers/
> 
> First time on rollers, but was getting fed up with getting a soaking on the road. Nothing will replace the real thing, but these give a good workout. Took about 15 minutes to get the hang of them. Still gaining confidence on them, but am pleased with how knackered I get on them!
> 
> ...


 
I use a powertap at the moment. I have to say I DON"T recommend powertaps as the wheel I have mine in goes out of true all the time, sometimes a single ride after having it re-trued. I'm not heavy (80kg), but it just doesn't seem to hold. It's a Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL wheel, and when it had it's original hub it was rock solid, but the powertap hub just seems to be too weak. I have it laced with Sapim CX-RAY spokes (the strongest I can find) and it was built by a reputable wheel builder, but it just won't keep true. So come the new yr I'm selling it to a female friend, who is very light so it should be ok for her (as she doesn't put out huge power it won't warp. I found it warped when I sprinted up hills doing 1000W+).

Instead I'm replacing it with a power2max crank, using Rotor3d cranks and q_Rings. P2M is a new company setup my ex SRM employees in germany and they sell a nice solution for about the same money as my powertap, so it should be more or less a swap.

Other options include Quarq and SRM crank solutions (expensive, especially the SRM) polar pedals, Garmin vector pedals (yet to appear, badly delayed), Brim brothers cleat powermeters (again yet to appear) or buying a set of rollers with a known power curve / meter like these:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-arion-digital-rollers/


----------



## black'n'yellow (31 Dec 2012)

andrewsk said:


> Father Christmas just bought me these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-v-arion-parabolic-inertial-rollers/
> 
> First time on rollers, but was getting fed up with getting a soaking on the road. Nothing will replace the real thing, but these give a good workout. Took about 15 minutes to get the hang of them. Still gaining confidence on them, but am pleased with how knackered I get on them!
> 
> ...


 
The obvious question is 'why'. Why do you want a power meter and what are your training goals???


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2012)

buggi said:


> easier to just pop your bike on rollers i suppose?? it's a pain setting up the turbo.


 
I have an old bike which is almost permanently set up on the turbo.


----------

